# Best DSP for complete DSP Novice (with Setup)



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

I am wondering what the members of DIYMA believe is the best DSP for a novice. I have never owned or even touched a DSP. Here’s my setup.

2014 Sierra Crew Cab
Factory H/U
Alpine SPR 60C 
Alpine SPR 60 
2- MKIV's
PG Tantrum 500.2 and 400.4

Right now I have the passive crossovers on the component set. I have contemplated trying to go active but that would require many more alterations. Since my amp is only 4 channels I would need 2 more channels for my tweeters. This could be overcome with the MS8 since it has the built in amp. However, the passive crossovers are under the tweeters in the front dash. Meaning, those would have to be taken out and wire ran back to whatever I decided to run them with. This would not be such a big deal if I did all my own installation work but since I do not, the labor becomes quite expensive. I would like to begin doing my own installation work but since the truck is only 2 months old I do not feel it wise to use it for practice. I do think I could install the actual DSP though. I have an LC6i installed right now and just plan to take it out and rewire everything up to the DSP. So, in short I would probably be best served to begin by keeping the passive crossovers on the tweeters. 

The MS8 seems like a good candidate but since it has an over 400 page thread plus countless others dedicated to it I am not sure how novice friendly it really is. I have also looked at the RF 360.3 and Audison Bit one. Price range I would like to stay under $500 but I am not against buying used. I do one day plan to go active but whether it will be in this vehicle or not I do not know.

Thanks for your input. Please feel free to correct any erroneous conclusions.


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

Personally, I elected to buy the PPI DSP-88R mainly because I'm cheap and couldn't convince myself to spend $600 on a 3sixty.3. That being said, if money wasn't an object, I would have bought the 3sixty. It's just a more refined piece, IMO. 

I'm not too familiar with the MS8, but from what I think I have read, it seems most people start out with it and ultimately end up replacing it with a (insert most popular brand here) DSP. What turned me off to the MS8 was the little display that you have to use. I wanted the ability to use my laptop for all my adjustments. 

The DSP-88r gives me everything that I wanted in a DSP. 31 band equalization, T/A, crossover adjustability. I don't ever plan on competing and I don't drive a Ferrari so, again, it was difficult to convince myself I needed anything more. 

That being said, depending on which DSP you choose, you may want to keep the LC6i installed.


----------



## badbutte (Nov 7, 2014)

How far down the rabbit hole do you want to go? and how much time do you want to spend tuning the system. From what I've gathered, the MS8 is pretty good at auto tuning the system,and not a lot of messing around is needed. I've also got a DSP 88r, installed about 5 months ago, and I'm still messing around with the tuning. It's really really easy to tweak, and forget to enjoy the system. I like to do that sort of thing though. 

One other thought. If you're not at least somewhat familiar with things like time alignment and how to use an RTA it'll be a bit more difficult to get a good sounding system. It's not hard to follow some of the execllent threads around here to get into the groove of it though. There are some very helpful folks around here. I've lurked and learned much about getting more out of my system.


Chuck


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

And that is definitely part of the allure of the MS8, that it is easy for a novice to use. But like Def!ant mentioned above, I have also read where many people install it initially and then change it out eventually due to lack of control.(Although this is probably skewed because we are on the DIYMA forum) I do not know how to do time alignment or use RTA at this time. I have done some cursory reading on DIY and believe there is enough info to figure it out. 
A big question I have is; when I initially install the DSP will it sound worse than what I already have with no EQ except what is in the factory H/U? In my mind, I would install the DSP and initially use it just for EQ. Although, I guess I would also have to set crossover points in the initial setup correct? Then, as I learn more about the setting time alignment and what not I would begin to set that.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Also, I forgot to respond to Def!ant's point about keeping the LC6i. Wouldn't it be better to just go with a DSP that has OEM integration so that the signal doesn't have to go through the LC6i and DSP?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

brumledb said:


> Also, I forgot to respond to Def!ant's point about keeping the LC6i. Wouldn't it be better to just go with a DSP that has OEM integration so that the signal doesn't have to go through the LC6i and DSP?


HelixDSP would serve that purpose and would be my choice for you.


----------



## badbutte (Nov 7, 2014)

that helix looks really nice..makes me wonder if the new helix with the integrated amp would be even better?

anyway, when I installed my DSP I was ready for not so good sound, as all I did was set up the crossovers. I went active so the time alignment could work best. it was not the best of sound to start with, that's what the tuning time was for. it does take a bit to get the sound right for your music and tastes. the learning curve isn't too bad, but it does take a bit of time. if you're a semi compulsive tweaker, it can take longer. once I got it mostly right, wow what a difference in sq., just being able to do time alignment made a huge difference in clarity and impact.

Install wise, if you're careful, it's not rocket surgery. its just a few wires connections. take some time, see if you can get a plug and play harness and go for it.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

So when the initial install and setup is done (ie just setting crossover points) what will the system sound like? Will it sound approximately like it did prior to installation? Or will it sound completely different (and bad) because all of the factory embedded adjustments for time and eq have been stripped away? Also, does one typically still use any settings on the amps?


----------



## badbutte (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't think that any of the current DSPs will remove the factory EQ automatically at the first start up. It will have no additional eq either. Basically,the eq is set flat, (unless you program one in to start with). It shouldn't sound horrible, but it may sound a bit different. 

With the DSP88r, setup is all up to the user. At low volume run pink noise to see what the car sounds like with a flat eq, and start fixing the worst parts of the response curve, and make sure that the crossover is set up right. Once the curve was pretty flat, I set the gains on the DSP and amp. With that done I started tuning to the sound I liked.

By the way, that BM MkIV sub rocks...I love mine.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a used P-DSP For Sale perfect for your needs:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...p-used-;-volume-control-avail**-optional.html


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

badbutte said:


> I don't think that any of the current DSPs will remove the factory EQ automatically at the first start up. It will have no additional eq either. Basically,the eq is set flat, (unless you program one in to start with). It shouldn't sound horrible, but it may sound a bit different.
> 
> With the DSP88r, setup is all up to the user. At low volume run pink noise to see what the car sounds like with a flat eq, and start fixing the worst parts of the response curve, and make sure that the crossover is set up right. Once the curve was pretty flat, I set the gains on the DSP and amp. With that done I started tuning to the sound I liked.
> 
> By the way, that BM MkIV sub rocks...I love mine.


The audison DSP's have the ability to flatten the OEM input signal.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

I actually moved TO an MS8 from a Mosconi (and a Zapco DSP for a bit). The MS8 actually sounds pretty good, and it does most of the work for you. It depends on what you want to do. If you want to install it, listen to music and go to work every day, then the MS8 is a nice unit. If you want to tweak every day, or make changes constantly, the more manual adjustment units are probably better.

I personally never got the Mosconi to sound the way I wanted. It was fine, and the car sounded great, but the "precision" it lets you adjust with is too precise in my opinion, as I made myself insane making changes looking for some additional SQ that wasn't better, but was just different.

The newer lower cost Mini DSP derived units are great to start with. The expensive tweaker units (Helix Pro is the exception) all have the same basic software design, which is highly manual and can consume an incredible amount of your time. The cheaper tweaker Mini DSP units have software that is much the same, so if you want to learn about it, try a cheaper one


----------



## eling23 (Oct 13, 2014)

i'm going back and forth b/w the mosconi and helix myself, but don't have too much time to spend hours and hours to tweek. Your take on getting the dsp to sound different but not better is very interesting and something for myself to think about if i get a dsp without an autotune function.


----------



## iamstubb (Sep 6, 2013)

And on queue I chime in with considering miniDSP. Half the fun of this is learning to use the DSP. Then you really understand what makes your system sound good. Great hardware, a little more DIY than most people like, but paired with a laptop running REW and a simple Dayton imm6 calibrated mic for less that $20.00 and you are saving a bundle. Buying 2 to get 6-8 channels of DSP is still within your budget. Lots of advice here on the forum as well.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

eling23 said:


> i'm going back and forth b/w the mosconi and helix myself, but don't have too much time to spend hours and hours to tweek. Your take on getting the dsp to sound different but not better is very interesting and something for myself to think about if i get a dsp without an autotune function.


Thats where I arrived at myself. SQ is in large part subjective, so while different DSP may sound a tad different (which incidentally, is also subjective, as most are made with only a handful of DSP chips, so they're very similar), its hard to say one sounds materially better than another.

Once the romance of tweaking ended years ago, I just wanted to hear the music. The DSP makes a HUGE difference, so its definitely more enjoyable to own one


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

the MS8 is very user friendly since it does the majority of the work (tuning) for you. If you actually want a DSP that you can tinker with and control all the settings manually, the MS8 is not for you. Lots of choices on the market now for a manual DSP. Many have been mentioned already. Ill throw in the PPI DSP as a recommendation if it hasnt already. 

Precision Power PPI DSP-88R Digital Sound Processor w/8 Ch Output


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

I have had my MS8 for a year and a half now and in my daily, it isn't going anywhere. A fantastic unit that anyone can use and the ability to have a driver, passenger or front seat tune (by just flipping through the menu) really seals the deal.


----------



## Roper215 (Oct 21, 2012)

In my opinion, auto tune doesn't work as well as a manually adjusted dsp.

I have a Helix DSP.

Also, after screwing with this stuff for awhile, I am of the opinion that a good DSP is the most important piece of equipment you have. 

I was a noob to DSP tuning 4 weeks ago, and I have learned a tremendous amount in that time. 

The stuff to set up for a decent rta is around $75 for a UMIK-1, and if you have a laptop already you are done.

You will have a much deeper appreciation for your system after you understand the tuning piece.

There are several threads on here to help walk you through this and I would be willing to help pay it forward as I've frustrated the hell out of several people over the last several weeks. 

I can say it's the single most frustrating thing I've ever done with car audio. 

To caveat all of this, I was not able to 'achieve' the level of sound I wanted. Fortunately I live near an expert in the field. After peppering him with questions for about 2 hours, and watching and learning what he was doing I picked up a lot of how it works.

Just my .02.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I currently have the MS-8 installed and I really like it. I'm able to get the sound stage up and center, exactly where I want it. I think this is an excellent choice as a first dsp. (just my opinion, based on my limited knowledge of car audio know how) Also, the support and help you'll get from members here in regards to the MS-8 is incredible. I don't see myself ever selling the MS-8. The one feature I like the best is the ability to tune for different seats and able to switch this with just a few clicks. With that said, I just purchased a Helix DSP, and my two reasons for doing so are 1. Just to learn and 2. It was a great deal from a very reputable member (Huckleberry Sound) The helix is a little above what I know, but with the help from members here, I know I'll be able to get it sounding the way I like. I'd say pic something within your budget and go with it. Take care of it, keep it in excellent condition and if you ever want to switch, you can sell it right here. Good luck.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

Roper215 said:


> In my opinion, auto tune doesn't work as well as a manually adjusted dsp.


fully agree with the caveat that the person tuning knows what they are doing.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Having had a ms8 and now a 6to8. I can easily say that 45 mins on my 6to8 got my further along than the ms8. You have the ability to play with all of the software for the units other than the MS8. My advice, install the software and see what is easiest for you in terms of user friendly-ness. Personally i would get a used 360.3 or the inexpensive ppi unit before the ms8. I may even go for a pioneer p80rs. 

Try the different software. I can tell you that i went with the ms8 because I didn't know how to tune.... But it's way easier than I thought. Don't be afraid of it.


----------



## Roper215 (Oct 21, 2012)

the single biggest thing you can do to ensure you don't go mad... 

Measure twice, set once with your TA and tune each speaker with Pink noise independantly. Then bring a set together to check staging, then mute it and move to the next set.

Phasing is a huge deal. Also, use 24db slopes to mitgate phase issues.

Here is where I disagree with the "how-to" guides....

I built a mic holder that attached to my seat that allows repeatable measuring of the sound. I only use 1 point measuring per side. This mic holder seperates left ear from right ear sounds, and it also is located in space where my respective ear would be.

This will not result in the "best" sound, but it will result in a quick and easy way to get your pretty damn close quick and use your actual ears to fine tune it.

PS good luck with your tuning adventure. Its not easy, but anything worth doing isn't. Unfortunately it took me 4 weeks and an expert to teach me. But again if it was easy... everyone would be doing it.


----------



## Roper215 (Oct 21, 2012)

DLO13 said:


> Having had a ms8 and now a 6to8. I can easily say that 45 mins on my 6to8 got my further along than the ms8. You have the ability to play with all of the software for the units other than the MS8. My advice, install the software and see what is easiest for you in terms of user friendly-ness. Personally i would get a used 360.3 or the inexpensive ppi unit before the ms8. I may even go for a pioneer p80rs.
> 
> Try the different software. I can tell you that i went with the ms8 because I didn't know how to tune.... But it's way easier than I thought. Don't be afraid of it.


After doing a ton of research I decided it was going to be either a Mosconi 6to8 v8 or a Helix DSP.

I found a good deal on a new Helix and haven't been disappointed.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Roper215 said:


> In my opinion, auto tune doesn't work as well as a manually adjusted dsp.
> 
> I have a Helix DSP.
> 
> ...


Thanks, for the offer. I will definitely take you up on this once I get to that stage.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

I believe I am leaning toward the Helix (at this point). There seems to be a lot of people running these and providing good reviews. Just downloaded the software for both the 360 and Helix DSP. The Helix software is wow. So many different options.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

brumledb said:


> I believe I am leaning toward the Helix (at this point). There seems to be a lot of people running these and providing good reviews. Just downloaded the software for both the 360 and Helix DSP. The Helix software is wow. So many different options.


I have a MAJOR problem with the Helix remote. Micky mouse quality and looks like a toy...

I would look into that before you make the investment. 

My DSP Choices - 6to8/h800 > Helix Pro > others...


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Being intimidated by any particular DSP is just a reaction, not reality. Aside from the autotune king (MS-8), if you can tune with one particular, you can tune with any of them. The issue is learning how to tune and when to leave it alone until you know what changes can be made to improve things. Lengthy process? Perhaps, but if you don't compete, then you may not scrutinize your work so hard. 

Personally, I'd rather manually tune so I can make the system do as I please which may not be in accordance with others or an autotune setup. That's just me though. Don't be intimidated.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

DLO13 said:


> I have a MAJOR problem with the Helix remote. Micky mouse quality and looks like a toy...
> 
> I would look into that before you make the investment.
> 
> My DSP Choices - 6to8/h800 > Helix Pro > others...


What makes you like the Mosconi and Alpine the most? Is the only reason you don't care for the helix the remote? Also, where do people buy the Mosconi's? A brief google search did not return any vendors and do not see any on ebay or amazon. 

Do you have any first hand experience with the 360.3? When I first began considering a DSP it was the first unit I was drawn to besides the MS8.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

You wont see Mosconi on ebay unless someone is selling a used one. It a protected brand that does not allow online sales. you have to find an authorized dealer in your area.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

brumledb said:


> I believe I am leaning toward the Helix (at this point). There seems to be a lot of people running these and providing good reviews. Just downloaded the software for both the 360 and Helix DSP. The Helix software is wow. So many different options.


The helixDSP is a great processor, and with the HelixPro just released you will find some deals on nice used ones on here. And as been pointed out, lots of tech support from the guys on the boards. It really is a good choice if you decide to buy one.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

customaudioman said:


> You wont see Mosconi on ebay unless someone is selling a used one. It a protected brand that does not allow online sales. you have to find an authorized dealer in your area.


Isn't JL audio a protected brand also? I know from what I have read that most of the new units sold on ebay and amazon are not from authorized dealers and do not carry a factory warranty. It's the "gray market". My nearest Mosconi dealer is 4.5 hours away. But to that end, whatever unit I decide to go with I plan to buy a used one from the classifieds section here.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Have you all been following the new JL Audio processor thread? This also seems like it might be a viable option. However, the release date isn't until the last quarter of this year at the earliest. Not sure if I am willing to wait that long.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

brumledb said:


> Isn't JL audio a protected brand also? I know from what I have read that most of the new units sold on ebay and amazon are not from authorized dealers and do not carry a factory warranty. It's the "gray market". My nearest Mosconi dealer is 4.5 hours away. But to that end, whatever unit I decide to go with I plan to buy a used one from the classifieds section here.


JL Audio, as with many others, do not support sales from unauthorized vendors, which means no warranty will be honored by JL Audio. However, there are authorized online retailers, like Crutchfield for instance. Other manufacturers, like Mosconi, ban online sales., I believe other higher end companies do the same, like Hertz and Audison.


----------



## eldondo (Jul 1, 2014)

you can buy hertz and audison online


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Used and counterfeit all day long, but new and from an authorized retailer, I'm not so sure. 

I was told by my local audio shop, which sells Hertz/Audison, that there were no authorized online retailers, or at least a few years back this was supposedly the case. I know I've found retailers that claim to be authorized to sell them, but they don't list any prices and you have to contact them to order, which they then supposedly have the items mailed directly to you from Hertz/Audison. 

One may be able to find a retailer that does similar with Mosconi. 

I think Digital Designs is yet another not sold online, but I could be wrong yet again.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Roper215 said:


> In my opinion, auto tune doesn't work as well as a manually adjusted dsp.
> 
> I have a Helix DSP.
> 
> ...


Agree with this and vote for helix dsp


----------



## eldondo (Jul 1, 2014)

Weigel21 said:


> Used and counterfeit all day long, but new and from an authorized retailer, I'm not so sure.
> 
> I was told by my local audio shop, which sells Hertz/Audison, that there were no authorized online retailers, or at least a few years back this was supposedly the case. I know I've found retailers that claim to be authorized to sell them, but they don't list any prices and you have to contact them to order, which they then supposedly have the items mailed directly to you from Hertz/Audison.
> 
> ...


nope they have prices listed and are new and the ground zero is authorized dealer and i do believe the others are also. they are uk dealers online


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Might be because you're in Europe and it could be a bit different for companies here in the States.


----------



## eldondo (Jul 1, 2014)

u may be right


----------



## luvmusic (Dec 19, 2012)

Mosconi 4 to 6 or the Mosconi 6 to 8 DSP all the way.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

I guess I should have updated this. I ended up going with an MS8. I went with the MS8 for a couple of reasons;
1. I got a great deal on used one from the classified sections here. 
2. I have never heard a properly tuned system or even a system with a DSP on it. So my thought process was go ahead and buy a DSP that will do a lot of the initial tuning and especially timing alignment for me. This way I can get an idea of what it should even sound like and give me a frame of reference for when/if I decide to go with a model that has more customization.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## eldondo (Jul 1, 2014)

i would like to hear how your experience was with it. i got one like 4months ago but have been waiting to install as its to cold out and i dont have a garage


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

The MS8 is a great choice. Two things to note. The airplane noise is something to watch out for. Every once in a while (it has happened to me once in the year and a half I have owned it) it will get into an internal feedback loop after a tune. Mine made what I would describe as the sound of several thousand cicadas. It faded in until reaching full volume. I had to retune and it was fine after that. I have heard of it happening to other people too.

That said, one out of the several hundred tunes I have done (I will retune it for people when I am showing off the sound system, since it takes all of a minute to do, so some days I have done 20 tunes!) Is nothing to worry about. Just turn the car off, disconect the RCA and start the acoustic measurement process. Reconect the rcas just before it needs them and all will be fine.

Problem two, that I have run into, is any time it is below about 15F and the screen is connected to the unit, it will not boot up, instead just making a quiet clicking sound. As long as the screen is disconected at start up, or the temperature is high than that, it is fine. I leave my screen disconected unless I am tuning anyway, so not a big deal. (I installed it during the winter, this is why the screen was conected and I found this out).

Other than the one time with the "airplane noise" it has been flawless.


----------



## luvmusic (Dec 19, 2012)

by far the best DSP that i have ever had the pleasure of owning. there isn't anything that you can't do with it when tweeking your system. unlike most of the DSP's out there you can actually hook it up to your lap top and do all of the adjusting right there without having to adjust and then go back and adjust a little more so on and so on. Helix makes another great Processor but as far as I am concerned the Mosconi 4to6 is the best out there. if you will be going 3-way system then go with the Mosconi 6to8. I am also running the Mosconi AS series amps. The AS200.2S for the Gladen sqx12 sub and the Mosconi AS100.4 for the front staging.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't actually have it yet. Just bought it last week and it will probably be the first of May before I actually have time to install it. So, at that point I would be glad to let you know what I think and if you get yours installed in the mean time feel free to let me know your thoughts on the MS8.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

jdsoldger said:


> The MS8 is a great choice. Two things to note. The airplane noise is something to watch out for. Every once in a while (it has happened to me once in the year and a half I have owned it) it will get into an internal feedback loop after a tune. Mine made what I would describe as the sound of several thousand cicadas. It faded in until reaching full volume. I had to retune and it was fine after that. I have heard of it happening to other people too.
> 
> That said, one out of the several hundred tunes I have done (I will retune it for people when I am showing off the sound system, since it takes all of a minute to do, so some days I have done 20 tunes!) Is nothing to worry about. Just turn the car off, disconect the RCA and start the acoustic measurement process. Reconect the rcas just before it needs them and all will be fine.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have read a little about the "airplane noise" issue but good to know about the fix of disconnecting rca's. As for the below 15 degrees problem, I probably don't have to worry too much about that happening. It is very rare for it to get that cold in Louisiana.


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

brumledb said:


> Yeah I have read a little about the "airplane noise" issue but good to know about the fix of disconnecting rca's. As for the below 15 degrees problem, I probably don't have to worry too much about that happening. It is very rare for it to get that cold in Louisiana.


Really the fix is just retuning. Disconecting the RCAs is slbecause until it gets to the "Look ahead and press ok" part of the acoustic measurment process, it will still pass sound and make the airplane noise. And let me tell you, it is loud!


----------



## Constellar (Dec 28, 2019)

Don't listen to the pretentious MS-8 naysayers. The only reason why they may disparage the ms8 is because they think the system can only sound good if you spent endless hours trying to tweak it into submission. The fact of the matter is--once we lose the "humans beat computers at tweaking everytime" kind of mentality--that the computer (like the DSP chip in the ms8) is in many ways _superior_ to manual tuning. I mean, for reals: how can one expect a person--who has fried-out eardrums from too many Def Leppard concerts--expect to match autotune at equalizing the sound system? At best, he can match; not beat, the ms8's auto eq feature.
And what if the feature to the ms8 that hasn't even been discussed in the three or so pages in this thread--namely, the ms8's almighty Logic7 feature? That's right: that critically acclaimed signal altering powerhouse of a soundfield mode? Present in every $12,000 Lexicon MC12 studio processor, not to mention most other processor made by Lexicon that costs in excess of $4,000? Unlike all the rest discussed here, only the MS-8 has it! And because the MS-8 has it, the 3sixty3, Bit 10 and Bit1, as well as the slew of junky jl audio processors are rendered duplicative compared to the ms8. Unlike the other units, Logic7 widens the sound field by:
1. Creating 5 distinct, separate audio channels: two up front, two mid, and one in the rear. Unlike the other units, which provides only 2-channel stereo over 8 channels of time correction.
2. L+R phasing to side and rear L-R phasing. This has the effect of bringing out the ambiance inherent to all audio recordings, giving your soundstage a sonic effect that rivals the size of the venue the material was originally recorded in.
Finally, one can drive down the road and _swear_ the car's interior is as large as an arena, recording studio, or jazz club! And it's all done without the inept and crappy echo and reverb effects of 1990's era sound field modes.
Yes, an audio system that packs auto eq, time alignment, and Logic7 is an audio system that sounds like nothing else out there, save for something like the aforementioned Lexicon MC12.
So if you wanna tweak your own system and end up with something that doesn't sound much better than basic time correction, buy one of the pain in the ass units. But, if you want to take the spacial qualities and sonic effect of listening to music in a live venue and electronically transport that into the cabin of your car, buy the MS-8.
Posted by proud ms8 user who once owned a manual, diy tweaking unit that, at best, sounded merely OK.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Dude, your responding to a nearly 5 years old post, glad your still happy with your ms8.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Mullings said:


> Dude, your responding to a nearly 5 years old post


... and goes on a fairly long rant about a unit that was discontinued almost 5 years ago.


----------



## Constellar (Dec 28, 2019)

You guys have mucho brain cell problems. I wrote the article after having googled, "best dsp processor for car," as I am currently in the market for one (my ms8 crapped out on me. Terrific dsp unit with a ton of features not available on the other units, but apparently lacking in reliability). When I landed on this site, I became progressively frustrated with all the anti ms8 nonsense I was reading. I believed that what I was reading (all of it heavily biased and dishonest) would steer someone away from buying an ms8 and toward a unit that doesn't have the features or sound qualities of an MS 8. This is bad, as it may encourage manufacturers to continue building 3sixty3-type DSP units (in other words, units that only do time correction and active crossover-ing. I'm sick of boring ****ing DSP units that just do time correction and crossover-ing!). Therefore, I can here to clear the air about the actual capabilities of the ms8; to set the record straight, to educate, and if this sentence proves true, the development of my first rap song. 
Provided the DSP buyer reads this far into the thread, he will emerge with enough knowledge to make a good buying decision but if he can't get past page 2 to read my post, he'll be forever left in the dark, with a DSP unit that can't do anything other than effin time correction.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Your opinion is certainly valid, and I'm not saying the MS8 is anything short of a great DSP, but...



Constellar said:


> _how can one expect a person--who has fried-out eardrums from too many Def Leppard concerts--expect to match autotune at equalizing the sound system?_
> 
> *With a microphone and RTA software. A proper recording mic and a good software like REW is far more powerful than the DSPs supplied mic. *
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Constellar said:


> You guys have mucho brain cell problems.


Way to win the crowd...



Constellar said:


> I wrote the article after having googled, "best dsp processor for car,"


You're joking, right? You Googled "Best DSP" and expected to get anything short of advertisements and biased reviews?



Constellar said:


> The MS-8 is a terrific dsp unit with a ton of features not available on the other units


Correction... it *WAS* a terrific DSP. You're living in the dark ages... and still talking about 3.Sixty's and Bit-Ten's, like they're current technology.



Constellar said:


> I became progressively frustrated with all the anti ms8 nonsense I was reading. I believed that what I was reading (all of it heavily biased and dishonest)


Those dishonest reviews were posted by poeple who owned the MS-8. They became progressively frustrated by how unreliable the unit was.
Even you must realize this (as you just finished saying yours crapped-out too)...



Constellar said:


> I'm sick of boring ****ing DSP units that just do time correction and crossover-ing!).


Then start looking at *REAL* DSP units. The Helix DSP Pro, or DSP Ultra won't disappoint you. Nor will the Mosconi Aerospace. Nor will the miniDSP C-DSP 8X12-DL.
There's lots of really nice DSP units out there (I know you don't want to hear this, but; most newer DSP's are SUBSTANTIALLY better than the MS-8).
It's kinda like comparing a 1985 IROC-Z to a new Corvette. The old IROC was cool in its day... but in 2020 it's a rather dated machine that can't keep up.



Constellar said:


> Therefore, I came here to clear the air about the actual capabilities of the ms8; to set the record straight, to educate.


Sorry, but I think you have failed in this mission... what record did you set straight? where's the education? what did I miss?



Constellar said:


> Provided the DSP buyer reads this far into the thread, he will emerge with enough knowledge to make a good buying decision


I've read the whole thing... and honestly, I had to re-read it to try to find anything that you said helpful. You've provided zero information.
The only things you've talked about, are:

*The Auto-EQ feature.* Which is available on a number of DSP's nowadays... do your homework.
*The Almighty Logic 7 Feature...* I gotta be honest; I'm embarrassed for you. Logic 7 is a Harman Corp. marketing gimmic, that makes most car audio systems sound like ****.
Of course, you realize I'm totally poking fun at you. Sometimes I get in these moods...
In all seriouslness; the best thing you can do, is to find a used MS-8 and stick with it. If you're happy with it, then that's all that really matters.


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

jimmydee said:


> Way to win the crowd...
> 
> 
> You're joking, right? You Googled "Best DSP" and expected to get anything short of advertisements and biased reviews?
> ...


Poking and seriously, you said what needed to be said.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

A local shop is going out of business and has an ms8 for sale on the deeply discounted rack.

but again, this thread is from 2015. Look at the date on the posts.

may want to read a bit more and look around before you start making statements like your making toward folks. Just a suggestion. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Iamsecond said:


> ...
> ...may want to read a bit more and look around before you start making statements like your making toward folks. Just a suggestion. Welcome to the forum


Maybe he did ?


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Iamsecond said:


> A local shop is going out of business and has an ms8 for sale on the deeply discounted rack. I can give you their contact info.
> 
> but again, this thread is from 2015. Look at the date on the posts.
> 
> may want to read a bit more and look around before you start making statements like your making toward folks. Just a suggestion. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

Wow..... this is too funny.


----------

